# where to buy Puly Caff or use something else



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi just wondering where you all buy it from ? and is the preffered option for backflushing (only use filtered water and its soft up here)

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Puly-Caffe-Cleaning-Powder-900g/dp/B0033FYR0I/ref=pd_sim_kh_2

puly caff

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Puly-Caff-Baby-Descaler-30g/dp/B0044UCM8K

puly scale


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Many of our forum sponsors sell this product. Try Coffee Omega or CoffeeHit or Happy Donkey

Full Circle is also a great product to use in place of Puly Caff


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I use cafiza for backflushing and soaking stuff, and i use puly descaler (for when i used to descale)

I prefer cafiza as a backflushing agent. But your mileage may vary


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Try ebay for Puly Caff and Puly Baby.. where I get mine, Galla coffee if I remember right about the cheapest, quick delivery too


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The Puly Caff is not dependent on whether you use/have soft water it is just a powerful cleaner used to remove the oils and residue that build up inside the machine and on the portafilter and the baskets. Depending on your machine it is worthwhile removing the screen and the alloy disc in the head where P/filter fits and give it a good scrub under running water to remove the grey/black residue left on it after back flushing. ( two allen screws on Gaggia Classic).


----------



## Dajc76 (Apr 30, 2013)

+1 for Gala coffee. Ordered Puly caff cleaner and descaler weds and received it today. Cheapest place I found including delivery.


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Hey guys, for backflushing do i just need to buy a blank and some puly caff cleaner? Can all espresso machines be backflushed i have the Ascaso Arc Fun.


----------



## evan.nolan (Nov 3, 2013)

all the same , i use urinex


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

evan.nolan said:


> all the same , i use urinex


Are you taking the piss?


----------

